# The First Video Game You Mastered



## L2R

For me it was Starfighter on my brother's TRS-80 green screen computer from RadioShack.






This game brought to life the hyperspace effects of star wars (dots flying passed really fast from centre screen) and implemented an amazing open ended structure (kinda like GTA series now) where you choose where to fly off to. 
Along the way you encounter merchants and varying degrees of bad guys, the hardest of which to kill look exactly like tie fighters. 

This game was GOLD and i'm surprised it's dated 1981. Fuck man i was four when this thing was made!


----------



## Finder

Probably Contra for the NES although I have fond memories of completing Zelda II seeing as I remember that game being extremely difficult.


----------



## DarthMom

cabbage patch game on coleco vision!! i was in the 4th grade, so over 20 years ago!!

my hubby found it and a bunch of old coleco games for me online a few years back, but i don't know where it is now 


edit, lol, check out the fucking remote on that thing....


----------



## drklnk

Contra on the NES fo sho. Major bonding between me and my dad with that game.


----------



## Km013

Super Metroid and Mega Man X2, around the same time.


----------



## bromance

Mine was definitely Mario on Gameboy.  Aaah I remember the days as if they were yesterday.....


----------



## high and dry

mario on NES


----------



## Dr. Gaius

Depends on your definition of mastered.

I got pretty damn good at the N64 Mario Kart.


----------



## keiths31

Advanced Dungeons and Dragons-Cloudy Mountain for the Intellivsion











I loved the Intellivision.  I have tried finding emulators on the internet to relive  ADDADCM.  They don't produce it for Intellivision's compilation ports for X-Box/PC/PS2, etc due to legalities with the Dungeons and Dragons name...I sure loved that game.

...I feel old as I remember when the Intellivision came out...


----------



## psychedelicious

I wasn't into games until the last couple of years. I am pretty good at counter-strike and soul calibur [dreamcast version at least].


----------



## Dtergent

Excite Bike on Nintendo


----------



## StratMan172

i believe it would have to be Tiger-Heli for the NES


----------



## Ghettochrist

FF7 rofl.


----------



## LiveIllegal

Halo.  I'm too impatient to master any other game but that joint was my shit.


----------



## michael

missle command


----------



## JerryBlunted

either river raid for atari or super mario bros. for nintendo.


----------



## Medi57

Mario on the gameboy, got to level 11 boss and died. Immidiately tried again and finished!!


----------



## StagnantReaction

track & field. I have fists of fury

actually it was kirby on gameboy.


----------



## alasdairm

probably manic miner:






awesome game.

alasdair


----------



## mariacallas

Wow....memories. I remember playing scads of Game & Watch when I was in preparatory school.....the very first game I mastered was Lode Runner, followed by Popeye and then Octopus.    Game & Watch was the shit back then.


----------



## Lane

Great topic!!!

Although, "mastered" could mean alot of things.


This is probably the first game I felt I had "mastered."

RIVER RAID!!!






now, the first game I truly ever beat, at least the first game I finished that had a true ending is...

THE LEGEND OF ZELDA!!!






(I still have my original gold cartridge and it works in my original NES, yay!)


----------



## Bauer095

I'm a young'un, but I'm pretty sure I could've gone pro in:






what's this? we gonna fight?!

AAB AAB AAB AAB eat it!


----------



## rulerofthecosmos

By mastered do you mean 'clocked' or finished entire game and if so these are two that i recall ,gauntlet and 1942 on commodore 64......


----------



## Raw Evil

Air Buster on the Sega Mega Drive (I think it was called the Genesis in the US)... I was so pumped the first time I beat that!


----------



## Akoto

This guy too.


----------



## Raving Loony

I had played many games before, but never truly mastered them.  Until in around 1985 I came across Frantic Freddie on the C64.  I was a gun, not because I had skill but I worked out the computer AI (not that it was hard) and without telling anyone was able to beat everyone else on average convincingly.


----------



## subopm420

StagnantReaction said:
			
		

> track & field. I have fists of fury
> 
> actually it was kirby on gameboy.




kirby on gameboy here too.  

oregon trail haha when i was a wee lad.  also there was this game where you got a little tank and had to fight other tanks by choosing the angle and power of your shot.  it was pretty sweet.


----------



## Bauer095

^^ i bet you played the one where you have to work your way through the castle by solving riddles


----------



## MazDan

To this day, I remain unbeaten at this game........

It was called Pong and we had two at our local squash centre,








First console game was Tomb Raider.


----------



## Bauer095

^ how many games would you say this unbeaten streak spans ?


----------



## saucy2040

http://www.megghy.com/immagini/PS2/D/DEVIL_MAY_CRY_PS2_DISK_1.jpg

best fuckin game, and still one of the best in my opinion. and i think i was one of the best to play that at one point and time.


----------



## MazDan

Bauer095 said:
			
		

> ^ how many games would you say this unbeaten streak spans ?



About 35 years.

But I havent played for a while cos they have all been superceded.

I was mightily pissed off when they removed them and replaced them with these silly space invaders games.........poo I said........this will never take off......who wants to stand and play against the machine.......... meh, so Im not always right........lol.


I sucked at those sorts of games and still do......... guess I was just born to play Pong ........lol


----------



## vibr8tor




----------



## QuestionEverything

Frogger, back in the day; Ratchet and Clank (all of them) and Katamari in the last few years


----------



## Belisarius

The first video game I beat was Konami's "Aliens" (I think).  Then again, it is a ridiculously easy game--shoot enough times and waste enough quarters, and anybody could hack it.

The game I was proudest of beating was "Donkey Kong Country".


----------



## SA

crystalcallas said:
			
		

> Wow....memories. I remember playing scads of Game & Watch when I was in preparatory school.....the very first game I mastered was Lode Runner, followed by Popeye and then Octopus.    Game & Watch was the shit back then.


Game and Watch was most definitely the shit back then! My game was Ambulance. I was addicted to that game... for a week, lol. I hated it whenever I lost a life when the game slowed to a crawl right after you passed the "999" score.

After that phase, the next game I actually took enough interest in to "master" was Ballblaster.






I swear it looked 3-D back then! 

Immediately after came Archon.


----------



## MazDan

When i was in my early 20s I purchased my first pc........it was a funny little thing that was basically just a keyboard and got plugged into a television and used cassettes to save stuff to.

There were a very small number of programmes you could buy but mostly in those days the computer involved having to buy a book which taught you how to program the thing and hence to use basic language.

I used to write quite a lot of fun games to play........most of them relying on random number generators and the like but then i evolved to a simple poker machine complete with graphics.........all my own design.......... If I had foreseen the way the gaming industry would take off, I would have been more serious about it.


----------



## MazDan

SillyAlien said:
			
		

> I swear it looked 3-D back then!




bahahajha......... I still have my original Gran Turismo game for the PS1 and a PS1........when this game came out, myself and all my mates would watch in envy at the amazing quality of the graphics which were almost identical to the real thing.

bahahaha...........From time to time we put it on for kicks and the difference compared to now is just off the planet.........how the hell could we ever have thopught it was that close to the real thing????????


----------



## thujone

i was too much of a pothead to remember anything that happened before goldeneye 007.  and I don't just mean video games   oh but i was a pro at goldeneye for sure


----------



## pennywise




----------



## Johnny1

Rogue for the PC.  The screen display was entirely made from letters and extended ASCII display characters.


----------



## rumpled

Duck shooting on N64  :D


----------



## JerryBlunted

thank you for mentioning river city ransom, i loved that game.


----------



## tambourine-man

Okay....

"Chucky Egg" on Acorn Electron:







"Golden Axe" on either Amiga 500 or Master System:


----------



## Finder

JerryBlunted said:
			
		

> thank you for mentioning river city ransom, i loved that game.



Yeah, what a great game. Nothing like whipping your foes with a chain.


----------



## rm-rf

yeap wolfenstein3d

a friend of mine has his nintendo hooked up, and last week we were playing river city ransom on ketamine, beer, and weed. it was pretty sweet but i kept spending all my money on sushi.


----------



## StagnantReaction

Bauer095 said:
			
		

> I'm a young'un, but I'm pretty sure I could've gone pro in:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what's this? we gonna fight?!
> 
> AAB AAB AAB AAB eat it!



Haha I used to play that at my friend's house. I loved the cheat to incite fights at the drop of a hat. :D

Penny, your respect points just got cranked up for that mention..


----------



## Infernal

Ergh, how about....



> You are standing in an open field west of a white house, with a boarded front door.
> There is a small mailbox here.



Does that count?


----------



## L2R

^yes it does. 

I didn't get into those until a little after starfighter and zaxxon on the trash-80


----------



## saucy2040

dont tell me im the only one that thinks devil may cry isnt a great fuckin game.

the first one. not the others. the others still havent improved on the first one, only matched or done below it.

or then again im pretty young too most on here since yall are talking bout nes, and ataris.


----------



## vibr8tor

^   hahaha, you want old skool?  this is the first game system me and my brother had.  it's a Fairchild:


----------



## college_dropout

Super Mario Kart on the SNES


----------



## wesmdow

WOW!!!
im a really late bloomer!

the first game i mastered was warcraft 3 back when i was 15. im playin frozen throne right now


----------



## MDPVagrant

I believe it was Pong :D.  Followed by a bunch of Atari 2600 games.  That one with the string of bombs going off (played with a paddle) was really fun.


----------



## dbailey11

Really mastered? Streetfighter 2 on Super Nintendo.


----------



## Don Luigi

Streets of Rage on the mega drive. Shite I know but it came free with the console.


----------



## echo off

truly mastered?  golden eye on 64, counter-strike (on lan only u sad net people), super mario kart (snes) and street fighter alpha 3 (zero 3 in jap or us?)  i'll take anyone down!!  bring it ON!!!  XD

the first games i got decent at was tetris.

still being able to remember how to get max points in leisure suit larry one does not mean i mastered it


----------



## TALLY

*Mike Tyson's Punch Out*


----------



## sn0wburt0n

nhl 97 on sega genesis.


----------



## Maitereya

before n64 goldeneye i enjoyed my games as a kid. then when goldeneye came out i mastered it.


----------



## wesmdow

i forgot about goldeneye.

gotta love that golden ppk!


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

For me it was either the E.T. game or the game Desert Falcon for Atari.

Super Mario Bros. 1 was also an early game I remember playing.


----------



## tambourine-man

Don Luigi said:
			
		

> Streets of Rage on the mega drive. Shite I know but it came free with the console.


Final Fight... always.

Haggar was the best.


----------



## lostpunk5545

It was probably Mario or Cobra Triangle on the NES but the first PC game was probably Battle Tech. 

The set up of the game was so much better than anything else that came out of the mechwarrior franchise though Mechwarrior 2: Mercenaries was a close contender.

But I owned a Commodore 64 and there was some kick arse games on that SpyHunter (I was so stoked when I figured out how to play the bass for that) + Boulder Dash - I killed at that game, I can still remember the sound effects if I think about it hard enough.

Plus through friends I was quite well acquainted with the Atari 2600 (Barn Stormer, Dig Dug, Keystone Capers, Pit Fall), Master System, Mega Drive etc.

My Dad even had those pre-console gaming watch things. Donkey Kong and some diver game, plus he had this cool console (paddle controlled) which basically had Pong and some other cool tank game where you went around a maze and tried to kill each other.

Jurassic Park on Sega Mega Drive was one of the coolest games ever and my friend and I finished it with both Alan Grant and the Raptor.

I think Train Escape From Normandy on the C64 was the first game I ever felt truly proud about conquering.


----------



## Infernal

My latest mastery is Battlefield 2:


----------



## SA

I never found any of these modern combat games appealing. Mortal Combat of a decade ago was the closest I ever came to enjoying one on one bloodshed. Global annihilation games, on the other hand, I could play 24/7, LOL.


----------



## motiv311

Quake 1.

half life

then counter strike.

now battlefield 2

hopefullly flying the f 22 some day


----------



## subopm420

i dominated pretty much every command and conquer/red alert game as well


----------



## Rated E

Alex the Kid on Sega Master System.


----------



## Rated E

Wait you said mastered. Well in that case, Goldeneye on N64.


----------



## New

I'd say Mega Man X for the SNES.


----------



## Noodle

Asteroids


----------



## L2R

Rated E said:
			
		

> Alex the Kid on Sega Master System.




ahahah the built in game for that console. nice. you still remember the rocks, scissors, paper combinations? i sure as hell don't.


----------



## SA

Defender







electronic, genderless voice: "Press fire to begin"


After the Space Invaders phase, Defender was an introduction into the next generation of high paced, tantalising action.


----------



## uacvax

team fortress classic, rated 69 worldwide on theclq.com, nothin like a game of murderball2c


----------



## StarOceanHouse

Definitely Tetris Attack






I beat that game at the highest difficulty level at ease. I have yet to find a worthy contender at this game.


----------



## chronictoke

The first game I ever mastered was probably The legend of Zelda a link to the past for Super Nintendo. 

It was an awesome game


----------



## haribo1

Something on the C64 I guess. I spent a lot more time disassembling & rewriting games than playing them. I loved speeding up the sort code in the sprite multiplexers so that games didn't drop into 2 frames (Ghosts & Goblins springs to mind).
 I'm seeing definite generational gaps on this thread people. The 30+ crowd played the simple but addictive stuff and actually remember them more in context. The 'dangers' of games like Doom were just the gleam in a red-top tabloid hacks eye back then....


----------



## Amebix

Either Star Wars: Rebel Assault






Or super mario on super nintendo


----------



## haribo1

Shit Super Nintendo... I WROTE games on that thing!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Dungeons & Dragons.  Intellivision.  I didn't know there was an Advanced version.
We switched to Colecovision.


----------



## guineaPig

soul cal 2
ivy
none of my friends will play me nemore. they say its not fun cuz i whoop their asses so quickly


----------



## pemde

Mario Kart for n64 ... i still play this game often when im high . Its soooo much fun, and u get so into the game trying to win!


----------



## 9mmCensor

Single player mastery: Rainbow 6: Rouge Spear (hitting pixels of people elbows with the mp-5 around corners to kill them)
Multiplayer Mastery: Battlefield 1942: Desert Combat mod (vss king)


----------



## Fryingpanofchaos

-edit- I don't really remember the first game I mastered, so...

Halo and Unreal Tournament.

I've gotten to the point where I usually lose on purpose for a few rounds just so my friends don't get pissed off and throw my controllers...


----------



## Zero the hero

Missile Command-the arcade version. Man, I spent hours in the arcade on this game when it came out...


----------



## delta_9

probably the first game i actually took the time to do everything in is Super mario rpg for snes.  I've probably beaten that game 50+ times.


----------



## Chicago66

halo pc.
and mario kart 64.


----------



## michael

Zero the hero said:
			
		

> Missile Command-the arcade version. Man, I spent hours in the arcade on this game when it came out...



ahh, for the days when arcades had more than cookie-cutter fighting games.

i remember when i set the high score at robotron and it told me YOU ARE THE GREATEST ROBOTRON PLAYER EVER

what a thrill!

then i turned around and played some joust.


----------



## captainballs

My skills at this game are absurd. I can almost play blindfolded, and with one hand.


----------



## Akoto

guineaPig said:
			
		

> soul cal 2
> ivy
> none of my friends will play me nemore. they say its not fun cuz i whoop their asses so quickly



lol same thing happened with me and Casandra.


----------



## forgotmypen

Mortality Kombatry 2. I'll babality that ass with Johnny Cage. 
Also, recently Devil May Cry 3.


----------



## mcwally

street fighter 2 turbo on super nintendo (or was it 64 I cant remember)
and mortal kombat 2 also yeh lol, using Scorpion "get over here" bam uppercut then fatality muhuhaha lol good times

But my overall favourite was Bond Goldeneye on N64 a seriously brilliant game mainly the multiplayer, so much fun doing 3 player on that first to 10 kills absolute mayhem


----------



## Jamshyd

Akoto said:
			
		

> lol same thing happened with me and Casandra.


Same thing is in the process of happening to me with Voldo 

The first game I totally mastered was Vagrant Story. It remains my favourite game, I finished it 3 consecutive times and used to know every nook and cranny in Lea Monde.


----------



## felix

arcade game = table top space invaders 

pc = wolfenstein 3d :D


----------



## tribal girl

Alexx Kid In Miracle World on the Sega Master System.


----------



## Carl Landrover

First game I ever beat was the original Mario on NES.

First game(s) I would consider that I 'mastered' in were the NHL games on Genesis. NHL '95 was so ridiculously easy, but '96, '97, and '98 had much better AI especially regarding the goaltender.


----------



## atri

pools of radiance


----------



## aanallein

I was pretty absurd at Dr. Mario for NES baack in the day.

Much later I became a professional Super Smash Brothers (for N64) player.. me and my roomates were just unbelievable.. our games (of which there were tens of thousands) were epic. We had the police come to our door numerous times because we were so loud lol.


----------



## L2R

^hahahahh awesome man! :D


----------



## johanneschimpo

mario kart 64
i dare you...


----------



## TheInstigator

I've played a lot of games over the years but mostly always on other peoples systems so I never got to play too much.  Eventually I bought a second hand 64 from cash converters and mastered mario kart 64.  Its a small shame though because my skill level in that game far exceeded anyone elses that I knew apart from one of my best friends and he could never quite get to my level.  I miss having a challenge in that game.  If anyone here lives in Sydney and thinks they're pretty good at it I'd love to give you a few games   I also got pretty decent at goldeneye but only in multiplayer.


----------



## L2R

oh man, mario 64

we did many 8 hour 4 player sessions of that beauty


----------



## Jackal

Was probably "Roland on the Ropes" on the Amstrad CPC464

That was all 2D and pixels. The first 3D would have been Castle "Wolfstein"


----------



## eDDe9

Sonic the Hedgehog 1 on Sega Megadrive

P.S I was 5 or 6 years old I think


----------



## GenericMind

Mario or Double Dragon for NES. After that GoldenEye for N64.


----------



## Makaveli69

Mickey Mouse castle of illusion for sega genesis lol, came out 1990.


----------



## Obyron

Tekken 3, PSone. It got to the point where no one would play me anymore, and this was on a college campus. If I played Jin and hit you once, you were dead. I could "juggle" like a master!

Alas, my fighting game skills went by the wayside when I got into Halo. I'd classify myself as expert in Halo 2, but by no means a master.

My most recent addiction has been the Guitar Hero games, and now Rock Band. Through The Fire And Flames is my bitch... well, the first four stars of it.


----------



## kytnism

^on what level?

mario bros. on NES, soon followed by the arcade version of gauntlet (which microsoft re-released for xbox).

...kytnism...


----------



## cletus

Probably Manic Miner & Chuckie Egg, but the one that changed me forever was Flashback on the Megadrive. The fucking business, so it was.


----------



## Makaveli69

lol i vaguely remeber flashback.


----------



## jam uh weezy

donkey kong on super nintendo. I owned that game. some 40 extra lives at the end too.


----------



## Slay

:D


----------



## tambourine-man

CletusVanDow said:
			
		

> Probably Manic Miner & Chuckie Egg, but the one that changed me forever was Flashback on the Megadrive. The fucking business, so it was.


Yeah, I had it on the Amiga 500 although I never bothered with it's sequel: Fade To Black.

Flashback came _after_ the true daddy: Another World - which (I think) was often incorrectly regarded as Flashback's predecessor.  Flashback had a much better "Bladerunner" and cyberpunk feel to it... but Another World was probably one of the first games that actually made me go weak-kneed at what was possible with computers.

Christ, I can still remember the first scene where you have to shoot some wild alien lion that chases after you.


----------



## xpensivtaste

i still panic whe i hear the dreaded sound of sonic drowning "AAAAAAAARGGGH, MAKE IT STOP! *throws control at tv*


----------



## Pharcyde

Hmmm what a great thread.

As for mastery it would be Tetris, Goldeneye, Mario Kart (Original and 64) and Zelda


----------



## Hammm

Amebix said:
			
		

> Either Star Wars: Rebel Assault
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or super mario on super nintendo



Rebel Assault 2 for me






Duke Nukem FTW, also Star Wars: Dark Forces and Pokemon (red version specfically)...any of these could be considered the first I actually "mastered"...


----------



## SubAbusePro1

Commputer Ambush for the Apple 2e (back in 1982-3)? It's been a long time on that one. I did not start playing a lot again until Castle Wolfenstein(sic?) and  Doom came out. I love the FPS, if done right!

SubAbusePro1


----------



## duck_racer

Actually mastered:






Kid Icarus on the NES


----------



## Nickatina

Madden, back in 95. And I'll still kick your ass today ... tho I haven't bought a madden since they got exclusive rights. Still, it hasn't changed much


----------



## GenericMind

Oh snap I almost forgot Bump 'N Jump!


----------



## Transcendence

I found all of the secrets in Wolf3d when I was 5 or 6. Pretty intense game for a kindergartener back the early 90's.


----------



## Nickatina

^ Yeah it was, I got scared as hell at the last level when hitler came out with the gatling guns.


----------



## igotthatwork

Super Mario Bros. 1
Zelda 1
Metroid
Contra (up,up,down,down,left,right,left,right,B,A,start!!!)

all for NES.  damn those were the days, 5 years old without a care in the world...


----------



## Transcendence

Nickatina said:
			
		

> ^ Yeah it was, I got scared as hell at the last level when hitler came out with the gatling guns.



I recently went back and played that episode, and it's still pretty creepy, and twistedly hilarious. Especially since my young self thought the game was historically accurate when I first played it. I thought that WWII was fought one on one in German castles.


----------



## uNhoLeee




----------



## Psychlone Jack

Skate or Die on nes

\m/


----------



## L2R

uNhoLeee said:
			
		

>


holy shit, i played the hell out of that game!
what was it called?


----------



## Transcendence

^Captain Comic


----------



## Swerlz

Ghosts N Goblins (nes)


----------



## Captain Commie

Doom 1 and then 2 when I was 6. My dad didn't let me play duke nukem 3d back then.


----------



## aanallein

Swerz said:
			
		

> Ghosts N Goblins (nes)



lies, that game was impossible.


----------



## Psychlone Jack

aanallein said:
			
		

> lies, that game was impossible.



I beat it.


----------



## moonyham

hmm, its hard to say really, ive played so many games in my life.

I started with... gameboy. The origional big brick one(i got the clear version, i felt so special!). Umm, it came with super mario bros, which i clocked many many times. I then got a few more games, mainly mario and wario games, and eventually got pokemon. I finished every game i got atleast 5 times(except pokemon silver, prolly only about 3 times).

Umm, i got a psOne when it came out(not psx, psOne). and played a HEAP of games on it, too many to name(or even remember). Spyro, gta, quake, tekken, jackie chan stuntmaster to name a few.

I then got a ps2, which i fucking loved, man ps2 owns! It was the most ace console tbh. I loved gta3 on that thing, it was like ''omfg, games are so cool now!'' sorta expression when i played it. I played ALOT of dif games on it, but the gta series was really something, i played and bought all of them, vice city was pretty awesome, the motorbikes and boats made it just that much better, and i loved the setting(80's) and the graphics to emphasize it being miami, the sun etc. San andreas was pretty cool, but the whole ghetto thing.... meh. 

I got PC, and that really changed my view on what games i liked. UT2004 was my first game, and i LOVED IT. I got so freaken good at it, got in top5 for world rankings at one point(for players of the week). Which, well, isnt easy. I was only 13-14 i think, and i met heaps of people and made my first 'online friends'. Bunch of 20-45yo americans, real cool guys.

I then talked to them and said ''you know of any good games out atm, im thinking of buying something new'', one recommended hl2, and i took his word for it, he knew his shit. So, i went to gamesman the next day, and bought hl2 to find that it came with CSS. Well, after playing hl2 for a few hours and thinking it was pretty cool, i played CSS. I was HOOKED instantly, seriously, that game IS THE SHIT. I use to wag 4 out of 5 days a week to play that 12 hrs a day, i did that for about 6 months and became a well known player throughout the NZ community. I have played it since and am still play it, i have been in many clans but am finally in a good clan, and am playing in prize tournaments aswell as national tournaments. I love to play RTS now and then, but FPS really is what im all about these days. 

At the end of the day, i think the first game i truely MASTERED, was ut2004.
there you go, my history on gaming.


----------



## LuGoJ

truly mastered? I had played games for a while before this but this was the first game I could beat without using 1 continue


----------



## tambourine-man

aanallein said:
			
		

> lies, that game was impossible.


QFT.

I hate that motherfucking game.  Even now, I can't get past the first section (I got it for my mobile phone).  Those stupid lances that get fired at you still kill me.


----------



## jam uh weezy

Hammm said:
			
		

> Duke Nukem FTW,


i totally lied about donkey kong, i forgot all about the og duke nukem. that was my favorite.


----------



## L2R

ah yes
captain comic was great !

as were all the duke nukem 2d games!


----------



## SA

I completely forgot my favourite Archon!


----------



## Obyron

kytnism said:
			
		

> ^on what level?



Sorry for the long delay. I've been moving. It's a bitch.


Expert, obviously! There are other difficulties? %)


----------



## wakinglyfe

I've beaten many games, but the first one I've mastered was Diablo II. Amazing game.


----------



## alasdairm

i forgot that i mastered (i.e. killed the balrog) in moria on the vax at college in 1986. it took me about 4 months maybe - i was consumed for a while.

here's what it looked like:






alasdair


----------



## gher

I got pretty damn good at Duck Hunt. I must have managed some 2+ hour sessions on one credit. 

I've finished Double Dragon 2 on the NES. Pretty easy once you got that insta-kill knee strike down pat. 3 was almost impossible.

I managed to find all 96 exits on Super Mario World 1.

I've finished Zelda 3 with less than ten lives. I managed it on one with an emulator. 

Finished Sonic 1 on the Genesis with one credit and all chaos emeralds. 

I got all the power ups in Megaman X. I even wrote a guide and it got published in a local Nintendo magazine. 



			
				LuGoJ said:
			
		

> truly mastered? I had played games for a while before this but this was the first game I could beat without using 1 continue



I've gotten as far as the last boss on that game he kept fucking me up with his tommy gun. Streets of Rage 2 was pretty easy though. I finished it with Axel and Blaze.


----------



## LapDawg

My early mastery began on the Sega Master System, though I was exposed to Coleco vision at a very early age...

Shinobi was probably my 1st game conquering moment.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uQxzYlxeNOM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NQbnwAkxkYM


----------



## Jamshyd

Oh, I completely forgot about:


----------



## Pillthrill




----------



## Oh1o0hwhyO

the first game i truly mastered was mega man 2. i still love it, and basically every mega man game that came after it.


----------



## Help?!?!

I played many games before this, but I never mastered a game like I did Chrono Trigger.


----------



## Keaton

The first game I mastered was starfox 64


----------



## MistaJeff

*NSFW*: 










Reader Rabbit 3, I got it for my first computer when I was about 3 or 4.


----------



## Specterchild

Doom.
Raptor
Mortal Komat 2


----------



## ColtDan

unreal tournament. 99 or whatever it was, the first one. that game had me fucking glued


----------



## madswagga

sonic the hedgehog 2 for sega genesis. yaaa boi!


----------



## L2R

tambourine-man said:


> Yeah, I had it on the Amiga 500 although I never bothered with it's sequel: Fade To Black.
> 
> Flashback came _after_ the true daddy: Another World - which (I think) was often incorrectly regarded as Flashback's predecessor.  Flashback had a much better "Bladerunner" and cyberpunk feel to it... but Another World was probably one of the first games that actually made me go weak-kneed at what was possible with computers.
> 
> Christ, I can still remember the first scene where you have to shoot some wild alien lion that chases after you.



hell yes, i remember another world. weren't there alien worms in it? i'm sure i played flashback too. :D

these were after the original prince of persia, right?




which i absolutely mastered. i could parry anything.


----------



## tambourine-man

^ yep

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zgkf6wooDmw&feature=related


----------



## gman2008

centipede on the atari


----------



## L2R

tambourine-man said:


> ^ yep
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zgkf6wooDmw&feature=related



call me flashed-thefuck-back 
wow


----------



## kaywholed

Return to Castle Wolfenstein

Beach Demo Master.

Bunch of clans tried to recruit me, but I was young.  Basically was always number 1 on my team, pushed objectives and dished out headshots for fun with any weapon.


----------

